# breeding albino corys



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

i really want to breed my corys and raise the fry well but im not sure on exacly what to do.Im a newbie at all of this, but if you could help it would really help me and my fish out.


jonathan


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Getting the cories to spawn is easy...
Getting viable fry can be a little tricky as every fish loves cory eggs, even the parents. Rather than type it out, I'll just give you the links I used when I was spawning them..

http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/aeneus.html
http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/1999_03.php
http://articles.gpasi.org/corydoras_aeneus.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

thanks allot simpte, i know this info is going to help me with my fish.And do you know how many fish you can fit in a 25 gallon tank.



jonathan


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Depends. For the fish you were asking about in your other post, I would say 6 cories, 1 Male betta, and 6 platys (4 female and 2 male).


----------



## jonathan (Jan 29, 2005)

ok thanks for the fish info


jonathan


----------

